# creamshild c quartz type products



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im wondering what are the advantages of using some of the new sealants

why are they more expensive 

what are they like for application ie fussy about the temp or air at application etc etc

which is the best does one last longer than the rest

do some look better on certain colours etc

im thinking about creamshield/ c quartz types of products


so any input and pics etc would be great

how many of these types of products are there

thanks


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I think they are more expensive because they offer more in terms of durability etc

Some are fussy but not overly fussy, if you get me? It's better to get the temp and humidity right but not 100% needed as the sealant will still bond etc.

I'm not sure which one is best there are loads to choose from.

It just so happens I'll be having a nano ceramic coating applied this weekend, Max Protect Ultimate Nano Coat :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Aaron 

are you appyling it yourself etc

why pick this one over all the others


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just to check - take it you mean 'ceramishield'?..


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I picked up some Cquartz for my new wheels when they come back from the bodyshop.

We will see how its goes and maybe do the car with it too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used a few and I find ceramishield the easiest and, so far the longest lasting...

The thing I also like is I can wax over it, and don't need "special" shampoos in order to maintain it...

got it on a fair few abused company cars, and it's still going strong, as well as giving my motorway bruiser a nice shine...

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> Aaron
> 
> are you appyling it yourself etc
> 
> why pick this one over all the others


Yes, alongside the manufacturer himself. 
After seeing these videos I just knew I had to have some.

I wanted something different, something that not a lot of Dw'ers have heard of.
I could have went for Wolf's, CQuartz etc etc but I think Max Protect has a lot to offer so we'll see.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how do you find it on wheels Cuey? using it on mine when they've been powdercoated..


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here's a good Thread Steve! 

In addition to Cquartz and Ceramishield you've mentioned you've got Echelon Zen Xero (Very Expensive!), Cquartz Finest (Authorised Detailer Application Only) and Opti-Coat used by Matt in the linked Thread, Max Protect as mentioned by Aaron above and also Gtechniq C1, Nanolex Ultra and Premium, G3 Glasscoat and a few others.

They all sheet water superbly, stay cleaner than 'sticky' waxes and are very easy to clean. Durability is considerably in excess of waxes with years being mentioned for some. Maintenance consists of nothing more than washing with a mild shampoo with no gloss enhancers etc. Add wax at your peril as it defeats the self cleaning properties of these coatings! 

Hope the above helps.

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> how do you find it on wheels Cuey? using it on mine when they've been powdercoated..


just done the Abarth wheels this weekend, so I'll let you know...

the S8 wheels were done in another coating, which I think was destroyed due to the new discs n pads bedding in, so putting the ceramishield on them as well ASAP...

:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Here's a good Thread Steve!
> 
> In addition to Cquartz and Ceramishield you've mentioned you've got Echelon Zen Xero (Very Expensive!), Cquartz Finest (Authorised Detailer Application Only) and Opti-Coat used by Matt in the linked Thread, Max Protect as mentioned by Aaron above and also Gtechniq C1, Nanolex Ultra and Premium, G3 Glasscoat and a few others.
> 
> ...


thats a brilliant answer

just what i was looking for

now which shall i go for???


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

There will be a full test starting on the 28th with Gtechniq Exo, new C1, Nanolex ultra, opticoat 2.0 and optiguard, Cquartz finest, Cquartz, G-3 ceramic coat and Cermishield, this will be fully photograhed and video'd and also chemical resistance testing when all fully cured thats all the ones i have manged to get my hands on.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> There will be a full test starting on the 28th with Gtechniq Exo, new C1, Nanolex ultra, opticoat 2.0 and optiguard, Cquartz finest, Cquartz, G-3 ceramic coat and Cermishield, this will be fully photograhed and video'd and also chemical resistance testing when all fully cured thats all the ones i have manged to get my hands on.


thanks for this

let me know when live and ill subscribe to this

im very interested in these products but wanting to know which if any to go for

thanks


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> thanks for this
> 
> let me know when live and ill subscribe to this
> 
> ...


more then welcome to come over on the day and muck in :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> more then welcome to come over on the day and muck in :thumb:


would love to
but off up durham pick eldest up from uni

on her hols already


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> would love to
> but off up durham pick eldest up from uni
> 
> on her hols already


No worrys need to give it a light tickle with machine before applying all the sealants on sunday


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> There will be a full test starting on the 28th with Gtechniq Exo, new C1, Nanolex ultra, opticoat 2.0 and optiguard, Cquartz finest, Cquartz, G-3 ceramic coat and Cermishield, this will be fully photograhed and video'd and also chemical resistance testing when all fully cured thats all the ones i have manged to get my hands on.


Where do you get them all from? Must be costing you a fortune!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Superspec said:


> Where do you get them all from? Must be costing you a fortune!


Had some myself the rest from very good friends :thumb: biggest problem is where to put them all on car what order etc


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Eyup Lee just make sure that the G3 Glasscoat and Ceramishield have *NOT* been opened...not even for a sniff as they will be effectively done and dusted and the test will be unrealistic....only saying that because i have used them both and have had issues with both which have been opened or gone off....

Regarding the areas to put them I would say stick them all on the roof as they will all have the same area in which to work....same amount of friction and weathering affects....if you start putting them on different areas of the car like 1 on bonnet and the other on a rear quarter you wont get a true test....just my opinion bud but my main comment is of the 2 mentioned ....also I would stick to a non brand cleaner like IPA for the wipedown....

Hows tricks anyway bud....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking forward to this test Lee. There are many factors to consider with regards to where its applied on a car but if some can get away with showing a roof or window in Taiwan treated then your test will be more than adequate mate and more real life situation being aimed predominantly at an every day car.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> Eyup Lee just make sure that the G3 Glasscoat and Ceramishield have *NOT* been opened...not even for a sniff as they will be effectively done and dusted and the test will be unrealistic....only saying that because i have used them both and have had issues with both which have been opened or gone off....


I can vouch for this. I used what was left of a bottle of Ceramishield (I'd done a car with it about a week before) on some alloys. It went off very quickly and after fighting with one wheel gave up. It starts to cure/degrade as soon as it's opened. It's why it is now supplied in tamper proof bottles.

I would think that all of these products will start to degrade once opened to some extent, but as Russ says, Ceramishield and G3 Glasscoat will definitely have had it if they have been previously opened.

It's a great test if you are starting with a fresh, unopened bottle of each and applying them as they should be applied. I would be very interested in the outcome.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> Eyup Lee just make sure that the G3 Glasscoat and Ceramishield have *NOT* been opened...not even for a sniff as they will be effectively done and dusted and the test will be unrealistic....only saying that because i have used them both and have had issues with both which have been opened or gone off....
> 
> Regarding the areas to put them I would say stick them all on the roof as they will all have the same area in which to work....same amount of friction and weathering affects....if you start putting them on different areas of the car like 1 on bonnet and the other on a rear quarter you wont get a true test....just my opinion bud but my main comment is of the 2 mentioned ....also I would stick to a non brand cleaner like IPA for the wipedown....
> 
> Hows tricks anyway bud....





Beau Technique said:


> Looking forward to this test Lee. There are many factors to consider with regards to where its applied on a car but if some can get away with showing a roof or window in Taiwan treated then your test will be more than adequate mate and more real life situation being aimed predominantly at an every day car.


Hi both all products are brand new never opened and pictures will be taken of this so no arguments can be said and ipa and panel wipe will be used so no arguments can be said there for using another manufactures product I will probably split the roof and bonnet in to pro applied products and products that are available for retail.

I just want to try and keep this test as fair as possible and anyone is welcome to come and watch on Sunday to see for themselves.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll come, Can i bring a mate or 2?

:thumb:

Bout time i showed my mug anyway


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Concours Car Care said:


> I'll come, Can i bring a mate or 2?
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Bout time i showed my mug anyway


Of Course you can anyones welcome :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

how did it go

or was it too hot

looking forward to this test

thanks


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> how did it go
> 
> or was it too hot
> 
> ...




Max Protect is also there but not in picture

Gtechniq C1 and Exo 
Cquartz finest and Cquartz 
Opti-Guard and Opti-Coat 2.0
Nanolex ultra 
G3 Ceramic coat 
Ceramishield
Max protect

I will do full write up in few weeks when have some data


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

The bottles on the top right - are they one of those new Mineral Sealants?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Superspec said:


> The bottles on the top right - are they one of those new Mineral Sealants?


Haha no they are used for testing on spare bonnet poured on to sealants and left in sun to see which suffers from water etching the most and how easy to remove.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool, looking forward to seeing this!!

Where did you get the Ceramishield from out of interest Lee?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking forward to this as I've just applied Max Protect


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

DetailMyCar said:


> Cool, looking forward to seeing this!!
> 
> Where did you get the Ceramishield from out of interest Lee?


Ceramshield was from an approved detailer but as it's now sold to the public then it's kind of mucked it up a little as I had put all the pro approved products on one panel and the home user ones on another lol

I will put all the details pics etc up in few weeks but infrared gauge was used a dew point meter was used panel wipe and IPA were used not eraser so no arguments could be had tried to make it as fair as possible every wash will have videos taken.

Only question I have is what shampoo to use I am thinking born to me mild as I have to make it fair on all sealants on test.



AaronGTi said:


> Looking forward to this as I've just applied Max Protect


I have to thank Max protect as they were one of only two companies that put there products forward for testing carpro were the other to me that shows confidance in there products and nice to see.


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Ceramshield was from an approved detailer but as it's now sold to the public then it's kind of mucked it up a little as I had put all the pro approved products on one panel and the home user ones on another lol
> 
> I will put all the details pics etc up in few weeks but infrared gauge was used a dew point meter was used panel wipe and IPA were used not eraser so no arguments could be had tried to make it as fair as possible every wash will have videos taken.
> 
> ...


well if you had requested a sample from Concours Car Care im sure they would have been more than happy to help you out like the other companies you have named :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pride said:


> well if you had requested a sample from Concours Car Care im sure they would have been more than happy to help you out like the other companies you have named :thumb:


what I don't want is this to turn it to a ccc approved thread I have already had two pms of detailers of theirs asking questions as you're a friend of lees as well then please don't start picking fault every time there is any kind of test like this people try to either start arguments as can be seen with the stangalang test or pick fault if this will be the case then I will just to it a separate web site and people can make their own mind up.

I actually had one manufacture just pm me his words were....

You will only get grief from people who know the products they stand behind can only show good results if the testing is done by the "manufacturer"

And when someone else tries them and they fail, you will be the one to blame, eg, not correctly applied, not correct conditions, etc etc

now if I can't get this test half right to make it as even and as fair a possible then god help the home user.

I find this quite appt and only one that seems to have jumped on me so far are ccc detailers and no results have even been shown yet.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Let me say this.

Whoever PM'd you can read it aswell.

I don't and never will hide behind anything or anyone. Please test it against any other coating in the world. I know how good it is as do the people who have used it whether they be known to me or new to me. 

Im more concerned that an approved detailer of mine is sending products out when they know they should ask me first. Christ, Ive have bought a bottle up for you to use myself. 

I have no issue whatsoever and I like these tests tbh. So to the mystery PM crew, IM NOT BOTHERED AND WANT IT TESTED. 

Me hide :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Concours Car Care said:


> Let me say this.
> 
> Whoever PM'd you can read it aswell.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lee fair words there and from intial application is nice and easy to use oh and used ipa just for you bud lol

its avaliable to public now so dont want to cause any problems wish i new days sooner as would of gone on other panel though but thats what ill base findings on now for home user :thumb:

you were invited over for testing stage to show it was all fair im trying to be open as honest as i can Lee i dont want to start arguments and like i said if this was the case i would not show it on here and just put on seperate site :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This is the problem

People stir the crap from afar - I've not mentioned anything. 

I'd be more worried if no-one was talking about it and prefer the fact its being tested with some established coatings so I must be doing something right


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Concours Car Care said:


> This is the problem
> 
> People stir the crap from afar - I've not mentioned anything.
> 
> I'd be more worried if no-one was talking about it and prefer the fact its being tested with some established coatings so I must be doing something right


Its true what they say you know no press is bad press


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

........


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> what I don't want is this to turn it to a ccc approved thread I have already had two pms of detailers of theirs asking questions as you're a friend of lees as well then please don't start picking fault every time there is any kind of test like this people try to either start arguments as can be seen with the stangalang test or pick fault if this will be the case then I will just to it a separate web site and people can make their own mind up.
> 
> I actually had one manufacture just pm me his words were....
> 
> ...


I didnt pick any faults i was only stating a fact.If you had asked CCC for the product you would have got one. :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Superspec said:


> I PM'd Bespoke (as a CCC Approved guy) asking where the bottle came from....that's it. I also said I was looking forward to the test and the feedback. I definitely wan't taking a pop.
> 
> I did have an issue with the Stangalang test and was fairly vocal about it in the thread. That was down to the application process. But, from what I can see here and what Lee has said this seems like it will be a cracking test and I'm looking forward to his updates.
> 
> Not sure who else has PM'd from the CCC group but I think that generalised comment is a bit unfair mate and skewing the public opinion....?


pm you back comment was not aimed at you in any way 


Pride said:


> I didnt pick any faults i was only stating a fact.If you had asked CCC for the product you would have got one. :thumb:


i think i will leave this thread for now enough has been said


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets just see the results. 

I'm the Managing director of Concours Car Care LTD and I'm saying that we welcome the testing and I'm not against anything as long as its fair. Ive been assured it is so thats my standpoint.

And back on topic we go :thumb:


----------

